

Syntax for JavaScript Continuations - gliese1337
http://gliese1337.blogspot.com/2012/02/javascript-needs-continuations.html

======
akumpf
super cool idea, but definitely one that has been considered in by many
(especially the node.js community). Kudos for taking a pass at it!

Note that if you assume everything is async, using a synchronous call is no
problem. It's going the other way (as illustrated in the post) that is tricky.
Maybe we need to make async in general more common/simple?

